
Collection of photographs of WannaCry infections from around the world - boni11
http://b0n1.blogspot.com/2017/05/wannacry-ransomware-picture-collection_17.html
======
retox
>The biggest cyberattack in history infected more than 200,000

Is that all? The media is blowing this up, I would have though there would be
more prolific worms that this. Nimda? Sasser? Blaster? Storm Worm?

~~~
eriknstr
Another couple of big ones I remember:

Sobig, 2003. In particular I recall that media was talking about Sobig.F -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sobig](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sobig)

Mydoom, 2004.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mydoom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mydoom)

~~~
creepydata
From my memory bank:

Melissa -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melissa_(computer_virus)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melissa_\(computer_virus\))

ILOVEYOU -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ILOVEYOU](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ILOVEYOU)

Anna Kournikova -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anna_Kournikova_(computer_viru...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anna_Kournikova_\(computer_virus\))

Slammer -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SQL_Slammer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SQL_Slammer)

And of course, the fastest spreading virus of all time, Sammy (which only
effected Myspace profiles but still meets the definition of a computer worm)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samy_(computer_worm)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samy_\(computer_worm\))

I don't think the media covers malware/viruses like the used to around the
turn of the century.

------
pazra
What ever happened to the 2nd wave that security experts were warning about,
without the kill-switch code? Haven't heard any reports of this being found in
the wild yet. Anyone else?

~~~
goda90
I imagine anyone paying attention grabbed the Microsoft patches and now there
are fewer computers for it to spread to.

~~~
mirekrusin
It would be "funny" if Microsoft would be blocked to release updates, because,
you know, they'd have locked machines.

------
paradite
> Figure 14 Bank of China ATMs

That's not an ATM, it's a machine to top up petrol card.

------
comboy
> Russian Railways center

Wow. We're so lucky that terrorists are not very creative.

------
cordite
Seeing ATMs with a warning like that is a total nope.

~~~
dovdovdov
yep, 'total nope' is the ransomware's business model.

------
cjjuice
Attackers BTC transaction history..

$81,065 at current BTC/USD rate

[https://blockchain.info/address/115p7UMMngoj1pMvkpHijcRdfJNX...](https://blockchain.info/address/115p7UMMngoj1pMvkpHijcRdfJNXj6LrLn)

[https://blockchain.info/address/13AM4VW2dhxYgXeQepoHkHSQuy6N...](https://blockchain.info/address/13AM4VW2dhxYgXeQepoHkHSQuy6NgaEb94)

[https://blockchain.info/address/12t9YDPgwueZ9NyMgw519p7AA8is...](https://blockchain.info/address/12t9YDPgwueZ9NyMgw519p7AA8isjr6SMw)

~~~
giarc
>Maximum concurrent requests for this endpoint reached. Please try again
shortly.

Anyone have another link? I'd be interested to see how many people actually
paid.

~~~
dbrgn
Try [https://twitter.com/actual_ransom](https://twitter.com/actual_ransom)

~~~
giarc
Wow - $78k right now and growing quite steadily. Thanks for that link.

------
jerf
It was localized into Chinese? How many languages was it localized into?

~~~
felixthehat
28, I saw on twitter

[https://twitter.com/MB3ngtsson/status/864357179842715648](https://twitter.com/MB3ngtsson/status/864357179842715648)

~~~
jerf
I a bit disturbingly impressed. Thank you.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Eh...a few minutes with Google Translate, and voila. Most recent ransomware
tends to be "translated" (sometimes even localized!), as English message would
elicit a tech support response, whereas a local one could have the normal user
accepting the demands.

------
whatnotests
The pregnancy test tho.

Good stuff.

~~~
comboy
this one is actually a really bad photoshop, they could have skipped those

~~~
mtgx
I think all the last ones are meant as a joke.

------
factsaresacred
Looks to have infected Windows 7 machines based on some of the screenshots :
[https://4.bp.blogspot.com/\--Tzl_0ABu-Y/WRs-
KUrQWzI/AAAAAAAAB...](https://4.bp.blogspot.com/--Tzl_0ABu-Y/WRs-
KUrQWzI/AAAAAAAABCY/h_Utbo1fLrQABX5LXcGB6D_wWpie2IYFwCEw/s1600/univerzita.jpg)

Thought it was only an XP thing?

~~~
Piskvorrr
Patches were released for everything from XP onwards, up to WinX (which is
apparently not vulnerable to the SMB exploit).

------
joyofdata
Many of those photos show real time connections / schedules for trains of the
Deutsche Bahn.

I'm wondering ... does this mean they have a dedicated OS installation
(virtual or not) for each set of displays showing different schedules? That
would be so rediculously inefficient ...

... but then again - it's the DB - basically a synonym in Germany for
incompetence :D

~~~
germanier
Yes, they have. How would you do it otherwise? At some point you need to
render all those different tables. Using off-the-shelf comments is probably
the most efficient system imaginable.

If you think DB is utterly incompetent you should take some trains in most
other countries. I know it's a popular sport to bitch and moan about them (I
do it as well) but seriously, the system works surprisingly well. Those
displays are also some secondary info screens that were added later and are
not part of the core system and thus probably don't receive the same attention
as other more important things.

~~~
joyofdata
> Yes, they have. How would you do it otherwise?

How about a thin client based on Linux receiving the raw data wireless and
then simply displaying it formatted as a table?

And if that doesn't exist yet then have Siemens design a solution of that
kind.

------
noobermin
I have to ask again, why are machines that are not even desktop computers
running windows?

~~~
1ba9115454
Computers need an OS to be useful and windows is an OS.

~~~
noobermin
How much "usefulness" does a microwave require? Or a airport terminal that
displays flights?

~~~
pcr0
The microwave picture was a joke.

As for airport/train station displays, I think early displays were LED
matrices running on custom hardware + OS. I suppose just hooking up an LCD
flatscreen to an embedded windows computer displaying a webpage allowed for
easier maintenance and richer content.

~~~
noobermin
I missed that part, sort of just scanned through the images. I'm actually
chuckling a little right now.

------
sjreese
I loved the last one the best :-)

~~~
golergka
Best thing about it, it's completely real. (Probably not the caption though).

~~~
Molomby
Nope, it's real too unfortunately. [https://heatst.com/tech/russias-secret-
weapon-against-ransom...](https://heatst.com/tech/russias-secret-weapon-
against-ransomware-virus-holy-water/)

